# Skiffs similar to Bateau FS17



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm looking for a new boat and would appreciate some advice on which skiffs to consider.  Basically, I am looking for a boat similar to one described by the Bateau FS17 plans (http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS17#.UOculW_XbX8) —pretty much identical to the build posted up by forum member shine a while ago, except I’d like to have the regular freeboard instead of the lowered sides.  I’ve looked for a production skiff that is similar to the FS17, and I haven’t really found one.  The boat that appeared to me to be most similar was the Aknona Cayenne, but it appears to have a much lower bow and overall less freeboard than the FS17 (however, my judgment was made via the interweb only, I’ve never been on either an FS17 or a Cayenne).  What other production skiffs combine light weight, higher freeboard, sharp bow entry and low deadrise at the transom with a simple open (for tiller) interior, front deck and back bench/deck, similar to the FS17?  Most skiffs (e.g., Carolina, etc) have a mostly flat front and most bay boats wind up being too heavy or expensive.  Alternatively, is anyone aware of someone who could be hired to build me an FS17?  I’d like to build myself, but I’m trying to be realistic about my skill, space, and mostly, available time.  
Thanks for any help!

If it is useful, here is more info about what I’m looking for in the boat and what I want to do with it:

*Boat*: length 16-17’, beam >5.5’, dry weight <700lbs, draft 7-10”, reasonable rough water ability (while recognizing there is an inherent trade off with draft/weight), open interior with front casting deck, hull-only price <9k, power 25-40hp tiller, top-end speed > 20mph, fit and finish is not important--I want a functional boat and have little concern for its appearance.

*Intended use*: 80% of the time, red fishing Florida’s Big Bend with 1-2 people, generally in 1-2’, muddy and oyster-rich waters.  Rough water abilities are important because I often need to run 5-10 miles through unprotected waters to get to where I fish, and sometimes I’ll fish cobia/tarpon/mackerel in more exposed waters.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Seems like a Panga would meet your needs


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Disregard, was thinking of a diff. model.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

IIRC someone in the Chesapeake Bay are built a FS17 with an extended shear, search or ask on the bateau site.

Talk to Cracker Larry on the bateau site, he jut finished a FS18 for someone else http://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=25662 . I have no idea if he is booked or what he charges. I do know he does a good job. 

There will be a Bateau Builders meet in Sebastian this summer, you could drop by, lots of boats to look at and get a ride on.

Swamp


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback.  
-Jaxlaxfish:  I've wanted a Panga for a while, and checked out Panga Marine's 18' skiff.  It seemed weight for the hull only with a front deck would be around 1000lbs and cost around 10k, but of which are a bit high for me.  But I think they look awesome.

-Swamp Skiff: That's good info, I will check that out that forum.

Does anyone have numbers for typical freeboard, or just floor to gunnel distance on an Ankona Cayenne?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ed I have drooled over the FS series for years and almost built one a few years ago before designing my own skiff. I wish I did follow my plan of modifying an FS14 cause I think it would have been great. 
Unfortunately I've not seen many boats with a similar design, you would think there would be tons of production boats out there like them but no. Having an experienced builder put one together for you is a good option, but if you ordered a precut kit you can do it yourself too inside of a few months worth of weekends.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, I am also surprised at what I don't see in the production market.  Perhaps if I had more experience on more boats I would understand why what is made is made.  
I hadn't looked at the FS14 until you mentioned it.  That's a neat little hull and Bateau seems to recommend it as a first build before tackling anything larger.  I'm curious how you were planning to modify this.  From a fishing perspective only (since I know nothing of building), a floor with foam under it would seem useful.  Did you think about extending the front deck?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Interior layout on all their boats can be easily changed. I was going to remove the middle bench and install a floor with added support for the sides, then extend the front deck a little and mount a cooler as a seat in the middle.

The major modifications that I was going to try were on the hull itself. I wanted to add sponsons and a tunnel. Jacques actually talked me out of it because he didn't know what effect it would have, but I wish I did it anyway.

Here is a link to an FS12 that has added sponsons, plus alot more, and the guy is very happy with it. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/103103076456091870309/NJTender02?authkey=Gv1sRgCN6wudznr8qdlgE&feat=email&gsessionid=7qfU--e5oFKUE4-ZFrERtQ#


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

You might want to check out the B&B Yacht Designs Marissa 18. A little longer and heavier rigged out but still very light and efficient overall. The Marissa is a little more complex than the FS17 but likewise you might also be able to find a pro boatyard that would be more willing to do it. I do wonder though how the final build price would compare to your mainstream production boats (there are many, many pluses with going with a custom design though). Timm Smith of Smith Marine design (I think he goes by the handle "boat designer" on this forum) also has drawn up some really sweet designs. There is another thread going of one of his Crystal 16s being built out and it looks ridiculously awesome.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for help and comments. Here is what I think I've learned about the type of boats I was looking at, and what I'm thinking now, in case that is useful to others.

1. There are people who will build custom wood/glass boats (e.g. Bateau plans) for you. They will do it at a fair price, but it is not something I would want to do if I was strictly bargain shopping. 
2. Such a custom boat would likely be really neat to fish out of, and there are builders who can probably produce something that could last a lifetime. However, such a boat would likely be much more valuable to me than others--i.e. resale may not be high. So I could see it making most sense if I knew I'd keep it forever and not have to move to, say, Wisconsin for a job. 
3. There are few other simple, sharp v-entry fiberglass 16-18 production fiberglass skiffs with higher sides and much less than 1000 lbs. May-craft makes a 17' simple skiff, and while the website doesn't show it, will apparently produce a tiller version. East Coast Skiffs may make something, but little info on their website, and can't get a hold of them via phone. Reincarnations of the Hobie Power Skiff exist, including Razor boats in CA and possibly Sabalo's Rocky Creek Skiff. If I'd relax the weight requirement, I think I'd put more time into the Panga Marine skiff 18. 
4. In terms of what I'm looking at, its actually either an aluminum v-hull or an Ankona SUV 17/Cayenne. Lund boats makes an SSV 16 and SSV18 that have minimal deadrise at transom, are light, and should be capable in rough water. Not a flats boat, but I wonder if they could be useful. Alternatively, people here really seem to like the Ankona's SUV and say it performs in a bunch of situations. I drove down to see the boats, and builder/owner Mel was very helpful, but I'll reserve judgement till I get out on one (he didn't have one to water test).

Other questions: Has anyone fished both Ankona's Cayenne and SUV 17, and could give a comparison? I think it might be helpful to have a few things to look for when I can get a water test.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

If you are going the lund route look for an older(pre 97) 16 ft. alaskan. It weighs a bit more but has more beam and bow flare than the ssv. I have had both and the alaskan is far more able boat. I think 97 was the last year this boat was made with a flat bottom aft. One other boat to check out is the very basic Privateer 16 tiller, it has a flat bottom it's bullet proof and also has a devoted following.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks deepwater--I had no idea Privateer made such small skiff. That looks very much like what I'd been looking for. Does anyone on here run one?


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

you bet. Coming from an aluminum boat place I wanted to find the closest thing to an Alaskan made in glass. Basic was the key. I spent a year looking for a used Privateer or Panga....finally found and bought a panga. Good hunting.


----------

